# need help for a release



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi could anyone tell me which thumb release would be good for a smale hand without spending a rediculous amount of $$? ive been looking online for a while now i think i have it narrowed down to 3 dif ones but i just need a little more input.


----------

